# where might rehome roosters



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey looking for some one or where who might take perkins roosters


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

try practical poultry forum. there is a guy on there that rehomes any.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Are you prepared to travel? if so, try Pimperella on here, she breeds rare breed poultry & quite often takes in unwanted males, but she is in Manchester.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

its pekins, lol.

you'l be lucky to be honest, at first when my mum started breeding chickens she tried to rehome her spare cocks but no one wants them, the only ones she's sold have been pure breds or fancys, pekin mixed colours might struggle to find a home. 
luckily she's prepared to dispatch them and any that dont sell end up in the freezer now for my burmese python/my birds of prey, or the big breeds she fattens up to eat. i know it sounds harsh but its how it goes when you raise chickens.

so at worst you could give them to a large snake owner?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I see them sell at auction all the time for £1 or 50p each... usually to the same bloke... for his restuarant :sad:

sure is a shame.

I think a good way to rehome cockerels is to get him a couple of hens and sell as a breeding trio :2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Pouchie said:


> I see them sell at auction all the time for £1 or 50p each... usually to the same bloke... for his restuarant :sad:
> 
> sure is a shame.
> 
> I think a good way to rehome cockerels is to get him a couple of hens and sell as a breeding trio :2thumb:


lol yeah theres always one guy buying all the cockerels for 50p when i go to.

you could always fatten yours up to eat if you eat meat. i'm sure you could find someone to dispatch them.

although if i were you i reckon i'd give them back to the fool who gave them to you as hens.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think the only way you`re going to get rid is to let them go for ferret/snake/barf food.
bird auction i sometimes go to they all go for 50p to the ferret man, along with all the pigeons

but lobbing them back at the idiot that sold you them as hens sounds like the best idea


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its a shame you are so far away as there is a lady near Preston who is a poultry freak and she will take in everything including cockerels. She keeps the cocks in huge paddocks away from any hens so they have no need to fight. Tbh Im surprised you cant find a home for pure Pekin cockerels as they are such sweet little birds.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its been really hard the last few years to home them ( i really struggled to home my silver partridge ex-show boy and had to give 2 hens with him in the end ) think people only want poultry that are productive at the mo with the economy the way it is.

i`d take them back and make the idiot who bred them take responsibility for them.


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

he will only give them to the dog dont think he would care letting the dog have them:censor:

but guess will keep trying lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

as in live? :devil:

i know its harsh but having them put down might be your only option once they start fighting.
pekins are pretty laid back though, so it might be a while before they start.
the other issue you might have is the noise. i`m not in the town and i get complaints.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

pekins laid back? good grief all the ones i have had here will pick a fight with ANYTHING! even geese, turkeys and the dog.

try a few of the poultry sites, there is a guy on there who rehomes any bird.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

alans a long way away, he`s near me in nuneaton, warwickshire.

i`ve had pekins since forever and have never had a nasty one, when i had over 100 birds ( at least 15 cockerals at any one time ) they were all loose to free range together with the large fowl/ducks/geese over the winter and only split up into arks for breeding in the summer and i never had any issues with any of the other pets/cats/dogs.

rhode island red banties were another thing entirely though.
hard hat and dustbin lid to get within 2ft of them evil buggers.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I did warn you that they were of low quality and probably crosses and you wouldn't be able to rehome them. I'm afraid you'll probably left with having to dispatch them. You knew you were taking on at least 2 cockerels so what did you think you were going to do with them? This is why poultry gets dumped, because people don't think about what they're going to do with cockerels (but buy or hatch them anyway) and don't have the guts to do the right thing and cull them.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I did warn you that they were of low quality and probably crosses and you wouldn't be able to rehome them. I'm afraid you'll probably left with having to dispatch them. You knew you were taking on at least 2 cockerels so what did you think you were going to do with them? This is why poultry gets dumped, because people don't think about what they're going to do with cockerels (but buy or hatch them anyway) and don't have the guts to do the right thing and cull them.


Harsh but true.


----------



## pixie0zzy (Mar 28, 2009)

when i took them the was plan to keep one cock and hen at my fathers and one cock and hens on are plot of land we had i had no prob with too cocks at the time but 6 was an issue

and i have rehomed them all have gone to a petting zoo and a farm and a couple of local ppl


----------

